# Hottest anime girl.



## shadowboy (Feb 28, 2007)

That said, this topic is for all of us anime freaks to try and find out once and for all who is the hottest anime girl.  Please provide pics when you post.





gets my vote.  Koala Su 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (love Hina) has a very nice skin color, and is just generally very good looking (especially when she grows up in the chest and face area, I'm trying to find some pics of that right now.)  Of course, I am sorta biased in her favor, but whatever.

So, who do you think looks best?

EDIT:  No one else likes anime chicks?  Sad sad day. T_T


----------



## eNforcer (Feb 28, 2007)

I will reply to your thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mizuho from Onagai Teacher
















or Chi from Chobits


----------



## Seyiji (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(eNforcer @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> I will reply to your threadÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I second this


----------



## Westside (Feb 28, 2007)

shadowboy you lolicon son of a gun

Soma Cruz is teh hottest anime girl!


----------



## Kamakazie (Feb 28, 2007)

Major Motoko Kusanagi from Ghost in the Shell.


----------



## OSW (Feb 28, 2007)

I've seen too many, i can't think of a favourite right now. First two suggestions are pretty good though.


----------



## tyasawa (Feb 28, 2007)

=D if only the thread is about the hottest anime guy i can give u an answer...

hum.. but *yuri mode on* i think faye valentine from cowboy bebop is hot


----------



## RueGorE (Feb 28, 2007)

We have to pick only one? Oh man that's so hard! :'( Instead, I'll post all my favorites I can think of. I'll let everyone else be the judge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lady Aoi from Ai Yori Aoshi:


 

 



Belldandy from Ah! My Goddess (or Oh! My Goddess):


 

 



Chii from Chobits:


 

 


(Get your own damn persocom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Eclair from Kiddy Grade:


 

 



Haruhi from Meloncholy of Haruhi Suzumiya:


 

 

 



Mikuru from Meloncholy of Haruhi Suzumiya:


 

 

 



Hikari from This Ugly Yet Beautiful World:


 

 



Kaname from Full Metal Panic!:


 


(The 2nd pic has Tessa in it. She has the silver gray hair.)

Mahoro from Mahoromatic:


 

 



Milfeulle from Galaxy Angel:


 

 



Mizuho from Please Teacher!:


 

 

 



Nyuu/Lucy from Elfin Lied:



(Can't find any other good pics of her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ren from DearS:


 

 



Rosette from Chrono Crusade:


 



Yuna from Maburaho:


 



I also nominate Misa from Death Note, but I couldn't find any pics of her, except for some really nice cosplay pics, but eh, they don't count. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to Westside, you do know that Soma Cruz is a guy, right?


----------



## scdsone (Feb 28, 2007)

im in love with honoka from The Third Aoi Hitomi no Shoujo


----------



## OSW (Feb 28, 2007)

damn, RueGorE, you must have put in alot of effort in that post (linking all those pictures). you are dedicated to your anime girls XD.


----------



## Westside (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(RueGorE @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> And to Westside, you do know that Soma Cruz is a guy, right?


WHAT?????










Damn you Japanese anime, I am once again defeated by metro-sexual stylings.


----------



## plexo (Feb 28, 2007)

this is just weird...


----------



## Harsky (Feb 28, 2007)

When you look past her psycho personality... it's got to be Rena from Higurashi.


----------



## Orc (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Youkai (Feb 28, 2007)

@RueGorE 

Wow i had most of them in my mind as well 

=====
Haruhi Suzumiya
Eclair 
Aoi 
Chii 
Mikuru 
Hikari (wasn't it Hikaru ?)
Mahoro 
=====

you only forgot 

Ichika and Manatsu from Uta~kata 






Eruru & Aruru (Utaware) 
http://www.s1.inets.jp/~nekoneko/cg/utaware.jpg



---- Lousie (Zero no Tsukaima) ----





Best out of all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-------edit-------
I forgott ... for all lolicon lovers .... Mii is great as well !


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2007)

Everything Rue suggested, but also: 

Faye Valentine, Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## septimus (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't believe I clicked on this topic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Srsly faye valentine ftw


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 28, 2007)

Tsunade = MILF!


----------



## Digeman (Feb 28, 2007)

I soo wanna vote and out up pictures but i dunno how  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well my personal favorites are Casca from Berserk and Nami from One Piece. (Yes she is smokin' hot!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: spelling


----------



## zone97 (Feb 28, 2007)

My choice would be...

Armitage


----------



## Jax (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> Everything Rue suggested, but also:
> 
> Faye Valentine, Cowboy Bebop.
> 
> ...



Obligatory Man-Faye response:


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(zone97 @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> or Battle Angle (atila)








   Um, you know it's "Battle *angel Alita*", don't you? 

EDIT: Well, the Man-Faye (Faye-man) seems to be getting all the action around. Maybe he's on to something there...


----------



## paxl13 (Feb 28, 2007)

I too can't beleive I clicked on this topic


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RueGorE @ Feb 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And to Westside, you do know that Soma Cruz is a guy, right?
> ...








Pwned.


----------



## RueGorE (Feb 28, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> damn, RueGorE, you must have put in alot of effort in that post (linking all those pictures). you are dedicated to your anime girls XD.



Ya damn skippy I did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must have some sort of sickness... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Youkai: I'm pretty sure it's "Hikari" check this: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/encycloped...ime.php?id=2836


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 28, 2007)

Tenjou Tenge 

she is the hottestest anime girl of all time !


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 28, 2007)

I think Mai will always be the best:




























Her style was then copied by the DOA girls.


----------



## TheRocK (Mar 1, 2007)

I think most of those anime girls look kinda ugly if you ask me... I prefer real women any day. And if i have to pick an anime girl to say that she looks hot I'd pick those who do look realistically.


----------



## ozzyzak (Mar 1, 2007)

QUOTE(plexo @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> this is just weird...




Yeah...tell me about it.


----------



## Danieluz (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Sil3n7 (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow this is pretty amazing if you ask me


----------



## bobingabout (Mar 1, 2007)

my favorite 2.

Aoyama Motoko-chan from love hina (later in the series, when she gets over her "i hate men" attitude, and when she's not trying to kill you)
http://www.ferricorp.com/anime/lovehina/img043.jpg
http://www.ferricorp.com/anime/lovehina/img078.JPG
second picture, she's on the left, it also shows naru and shinobu. it looks like this picture is from the end of the manga, where they are all about 6 years older than when it started. unfortinatly for this time period, the manga is only 2 chapters long, and there is no anime.

kanako also looks interesting, especially in this pic.
http://www.ferricorp.com/anime/lovehina/img075.JPG

and 
Naruto from Naruto in his seduction/sexy technique Henge(transform).
http://bobingabout.gamemod.net/Perverted%20Hermit.wmv


----------



## enarky (Mar 1, 2007)

Hottest anime girrrrl is.....





SOPHIE
from Howl's moving castle!


----------



## bobingabout (Mar 1, 2007)

if you like that, how about Konohomaru's Henge?

http://bobingabout.gamemod.net/PDVD_014.png
http://bobingabout.gamemod.net/PDVD_016.png


----------



## enarky (Mar 1, 2007)

Nah, I don't like Naruto... am I the only one who thinks it's... to express it in a positive way: not very well drawn?


----------



## bobingabout (Mar 1, 2007)

not well drawn, i don't know, but, not well animated, i can agree to that.


----------



## stingfist (Mar 1, 2007)

shadowboy I swear it was Kaolla Su? When I read "Koala" I kinda burst out laughing off my chair  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am also for Su, also Toujou Aya from Ichigo 100%:


----------



## Westside (Mar 1, 2007)

QUOTE(stingfist @ Mar 1 2007 said:


> shadowboy I swear it was Kaolla Su? When I read "Koala" I kinda burst out laughing off my chairÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god that anime was horrible.  However the manga was soo good, I read all 19 volumes in one day (yeah I know, I'm not human).


----------



## DrTek (Mar 1, 2007)

zomg!

at least admit that all of you wank your noodles to this shit


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 1, 2007)

My heart belongs to Bulma... no contest!


----------



## Jax (Mar 1, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Mar 1 2007 said:


> My heart belongs to Bulma... no contest!


----------



## Westside (Mar 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Mar 1 2007 said:


> Wow this is pretty amazing if you ask me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't noticed it until now, but...
*dies of massive nosebleed*


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 2, 2007)

i dont even want to know what you guys do when watching anime


----------



## Westside (Mar 2, 2007)

What do you think we keep boxes of tissue at our rooms for?
To blow off our...
NOSE, silly!


----------



## bobingabout (Mar 2, 2007)

looks like westside is the perverted hermit


----------



## ediblebird (Mar 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Mar 2 2007 said:


> What do you think we keep boxes of tissue at our rooms for?
> To blow off our...
> NOSE, silly!



people that watch anime have very very ... 












 runny noses


----------



## OSW (Mar 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > shadowboy you lolicon son of a gun
> ...



awesome again!


----------



## OSW (Mar 2, 2007)

QUOTE(DrTek @ Mar 2 2007 said:


> zomg!
> 
> at least admit that all of you wank your noodles to this shit



lol i don't see anyone denying your claim yet XD

EDIT : Crap, forgot to edit. accidentaly double posted. my bad


----------



## XmemphistoX (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't watch a lot of anime..  In fact the only one I really watch is Ranma so I'd have to go with Shampoo.

Click this link for a cosplay picture of her!
http://www.picnicnetwork.org/attachment-1363-en.html




BAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Mehdi (Mar 2, 2007)

.....wtf


----------



## TheStump (Mar 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 28 2007 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...







that totally paid off clicking on this topic.


----------



## RueGorE (Mar 2, 2007)

QUOTE(stingfist @ Mar 1 2007 said:


> shadowboy I swear it was Kaolla Su? When I read "Koala" I kinda burst out laughing off my chairÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not what you think it is. That's still her nightgown, you perv.


----------



## rest0re (Mar 2, 2007)

KIRIKA MISUNO
lol


----------



## HelloKitty (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Westside (Mar 2, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Mar 2 2007 said:


>


At least she admits she's ok with beastiality, nothing wrong with that....


----------



## Deletable_Man (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd have to vote Mahoro. Not actually hottest, per se, but probably my favorite.


----------



## Mehdi (Mar 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Mar 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Mar 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > At least she admits she's ok with beastiality, nothing wrong with that....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Qpido (Mar 2, 2007)

I think Faye from Cowboy Bebop isn't that hot at all.
I like the Cutesy girls, like Ringo from Air Gear!
But it doesn't get me off. Really.

Q~


----------



## Shinji (Mar 2, 2007)

QUOTE(HelloKitty @ Mar 2 2007 said:


>


Damn you beat me to it...


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 2, 2007)

Koala, Kaolla, depends on your translation group/ if you own them.  Since I lost my copies of the manga I had to read off of some suck group that spelled it that way and it got stuck in my head.

Anyway, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is the adult-lookin kaolla form I was talkin bout _>  Just something about it is really exotic.


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 2, 2007)

Ummm, Eureka from Eureka Seven is the hottest of all time. Here watch episode one you sicko. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVyd01E0H_8


----------

